

Developing iOS apps with Swift - auser678
http://www.slideshare.net/newgenapps/developing-ios-apps-with-swift

======
edgeman27
Who is your target audience for this presentation? It doesn't do enough to say
'why' someone should adopt Swift (and use your services), be them a developer
or business owner.

Also, be careful - the first two slides might give the impression that in
order to use the new features in iOS 8.0, one must adopt Swift (which isn't
true). "Mapping Obj-C to Swift" contains some inaccuracies that may be clear
when you give the presentation but written down don't make sense (e.g. "-"
becoming "func").

------
akmarinov
"#define changes to let"

God, no. You shouldn't declare your constants with #define...

